# BSN NO Xplode vs Gaspari SuperPump 250



## DesertFox (Aug 7, 2008)

I am decided on buying a pre-workout supplement and for me it has come down to these two products. I would like some input from people who have tried either of them or both. What would you all choose?


----------



## jday (Aug 8, 2008)

I like the NO Xplode and NO Overload products personally. Never tried the Gaspari, I may try that next time, Don't take the NO products everyday as you will build a tolerance to them and you won't get the same effects on day 10 as you will on day 1.


----------



## rookie325 (Aug 8, 2008)

im a big fan of superpump. great focus in the gym, unbelievable pumps.make sure you take it on and empty stomach or you will shit your brains out haha


----------



## DesertFox (Aug 8, 2008)

jday said:


> I like the NO Xplode and NO Overload products personally. Never tried the Gaspari, I may try that next time, Don't take the NO products everyday as you will build a tolerance to them and you won't get the same effects on day 10 as you will on day 1.



Do you think buying a 60 day supply my tolerance will have ended by the first month? I train 3 days out of a whole week (meaning I will only use it on mondays, wednesdays, and fridays). Should I just buy a 30 day supply in case I build too much tolerance?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 8, 2008)

Stick with the 40 servings no xplode for now. Also, don't forget about the VPX No Shotgun. It's selling very well along with the All New VPX Synthesize "Post 
Workout" that has 20grams of protein in it. Black Cherry is the best tasting.


----------



## MUbodbuilder (Aug 11, 2008)

my fav is still smash but between those 2 id have to go with superpump.  NO explode had too much stimulants


----------



## iceman816 (Aug 11, 2008)

i've tried NoExplode which was awesome for the first 4 weeks . then i became tolerant so switched to VPX No Shotgun which more hardcore but after the first two days of using it i found it good for focus endurance and strength.
My workouts last for around 80mins


----------



## musclemilk40 (Aug 12, 2008)

*superpump or methyl efx*

Methyl efx is actually the best ive ever tried...the flavor is "off" but the affect is unreal.  Superpump is descent, good taste and above average affect.  If you can handle awful taste, give methyl a try. Unknown but very much in the gym bag of your bigger guys in the gym.


----------



## gerard4864 (Mar 16, 2011)

si x


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 21, 2011)

No xplode sucks


----------

